# Cargo Cosmetics Melt-Proof Makeup!



## Dawn (Jun 2, 2019)

Waterproof, sweatproof and weatherproof beauty! *Cargo Cosmetics Swimmables™ Collection* offers waterproof blushes, bronzers, eye pencils, eye shadow sticks, brow pencils, lip pencils and liquid lipsticks perfect for summer weather.

The *Swimmables™ Waterproof Mascara Top Coat* transforms any mascara making it waterproof and the *Swimmables™ Longwear Liquid Foundation* gives you a waterproof base to build upon.

Cargo Cosmetics has everything you could need for a completely Swimmable™ look!





If you’re looking for a fun neutral summer palette, check out Cargo’s Limited Edition Tokyo in Bloom Eye Shadow Palette. Arranged in 3 quads and 6 duos of expertly coordinated shades to achieve a variety of looks. 





All available on cargocosmetics.com and amazon.com


----------



## SharPay (Jun 17, 2019)

That water test was crazy how it didn't come off.


----------



## michaelnelson03 (Sep 3, 2019)

Okay! That's Cool. But how can someone remove it easily. if its is non melted.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 1, 2019)

I did call Cargo after your inquiries, but unfortunately, I have not heard back from them.


----------

